

Making Ruby Fast: The Rubinius JIT - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/making-ruby-fast-the-rubinius-jit/

======
megaman821
The Rubinius team should really be paying attention to the Google sponsored
Python project Unladen Swallow and vice-versa. There is so much overlap in
methodology they should really just be working together for half these things.

~~~
evanphx
I (Evan Phoenix, author of the the article and project lead) talk with the
Unladen Swallow guys almost daily. We've met up in person a number of times
and have traded a lot of ideas, so I'm 5 steps ahead of you!

~~~
tsally
Unrelated question: is there a reason the docs in the git repo aren't rendered
at <http://rubini.us/documentation>? They seem well written and it'd be nice
to be able to browse it from the website.

~~~
rue
The short version: with one thing and the other. I was working toward that at
one point but it fell by the wayside. Good reminder, though, should get those
up there. In the interim, of course, rdoc + doxygen should work for you
locally.

~~~
tsally
Yeah that's what I'm currently doing. I'll be sure to submit doc patches if I
notice any inconsistencies. Really enjoyed the blog post by the way. Thanks
for that.

------
LiveTheDream
Here's a related old blog post by Evan that gives a great intro to virtual
machine JIT with LLVM: [http://blog.fallingsnow.net/2008/05/23/simple-vm-jit-
with-ll...](http://blog.fallingsnow.net/2008/05/23/simple-vm-jit-with-llvm/)

Rubinius has come a long way!

------
_delirium
Nothing hugely Ruby-specific here, but this is a nice, readable high-level
overview of how to integrate a JIT into a dynamic language.

------
WALoeIII
404

~~~
evanphx
There was a snafu (my fault) with the blog, should be up now. Sorry!

